# *NREMT study guide books*



## crash_cart (Feb 9, 2008)

So which one(s) are you using or have you used?  I purchased the Kaplan guide as well as Master the EMT Basic Cert. Exam by Santa Maria.  I will probably wait a week or two before signing up to take the national registry test.  I'd like to go through the books first.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 9, 2008)

Master the EMT basic Cert exam. By far the best one I have used. Also the only one I have used 8D But yea go threw it (if you get it) and do everything in there. Study hard. It is a great book.


----------



## roxychick (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm using EMT-Basic Review Manual for National Certification and www.learningexpresslibrary.com


----------



## uscgk9 (Feb 11, 2008)

If you are taking the NREMT exam than I too would recomend the ...For National Certification books. They have one for Basic, Intermediate, and Paramedic. I would also get one of the others such as a Brady book too.


----------

